# Moving to Cairo



## nanni (Nov 9, 2009)

Good day to everybody. 

I am seeking advice about moving to Cairo. I am currently living in Caracas. I will have my offices located in Maadi, and I understand the traffic out there is an issue (well actually in Caracas is a nightmare!!), so I would like someone to advise me on the following issues:

1) can I live close to my office and find a good international school for my kids?
2) is it easy and secure to ride a motorbike in Cairo?
3) if living in Maadi, is better a flat or a villa?
4) Is there any club where I can take the family and possibly play tennis as well?
5) I need a gym, regularly, due to bad knees reasons. Is there a good choice?

Thank you very much in advance.

Ciao


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes Maadi has plenty of accomadation.
Ride a motorbike? There are bikes here but driving/riding here is not easy
Accomodation... depends on what you want.. if you have children I would have thought a villa with a garden would be ideal.
School... very good international schools available, some do take more than an hour to reach on the school bus,
Lots of expat clubs down in Maadi.
Yes plenty of gyms here in Cairo all the 5*star hotels have gyms and tennis, we also have Golds gym


----------



## nanni (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you. 

From your reply I understand is possible to have an accomodation sort of walking distance from the office. And the school as well?
Riding a motorbike is just tricky because of the traffic or there are any other elements of risk?

Again many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The good international schools are now based outside the city, your child will have to be bussed or driven to school.
There are no traffic laws in Egypt or so it would seem.
Maadi is quite a big place and it will depend on where you office is and where you decided to live.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Riding a motorbike is just tricky because of the traffic or there are any other elements of risk?


I have lived in a few countries and Cairo has the worst traffic I have ever seen. There seems to be absolutely no system at all on the roads. Not many of my non-Egyptian friends drive in Cairo. There are taxis in abundance though and some expat packages include a driver/car so it may be worth seeing if you could negotiate this if you will be on an expat package


----------

